#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Mensen gezocht voor verkoop parfum en make-up vanuit huis.

## Lindafm

Ik zoek nog mensen voor de verkoop van parfum en make-up.
Je moet minimaal 18 jaar zijn.



Van een bijverdienste naar een goed inkomen met FM Group. 

Starten voor  51,- Hiervoor ontvangt u een startset met 150 geuren.

Onze producten zijn van uitstekende kwaliteit en beslist geen namaak. 

Wij hebben de volgende producten in ons assortiment:
(eau de) parfums en aanverwante producten zoals deo's, douchegels, handcrme, bodylotions, enz.
uitgebreide cosmetica-lijn van uitstekende kwaliteit.
voetverzorgingsproducten
haarverzorgingsproducten
SPA-producten
home producten voor het onderhoud van uw woning en auto
binnenkort ook huidverzorging en sieraden in ons assortiment

Bovenstaande producten kosten een fractie van wat u betaalt in de winkel (tot wel 70% verschil)! Een voorraad aanleggen is niet nodig. Geen maandelijkse verplichte afname, geen kleine lettertjes, etc.
Geen namaak (Onze geurconcentraten komen zelfs uit dezelfde fabriek als de bekende merken)

Van een bijverdienste tot een ongelimiteerd inkomen? Alles is mogelijk, maar hangt af van uw eigen inzet.
Bonus opbouw door eigen verkoop.
Voor slechts een kleine investering van  51,- ontvangt u van ons een starterset/geurkoffer met de 150 nieuwste proefgeuren.

Nieuwsgierig geworden?
Kijk op onze website (staat rechts boven) voor meer informatie!!

Wij helpen u uw eigen netwerk op te starten. U staat er niet alleen voor. Wij bieden u vanaf de start volledige en gratis begeleiding.
Elke woensdag vrijblijvend een online meeting die niet verplicht is.
Je kunt inloggen wanneer jij zin hebt.

Bovendien ontvangt u na inschrijving bij ons gratis de inlogcodes voor onze website. Deze website ondersteunt u en helpt u uw bedrijf op te zetten en uit te breiden!

Ervaring is niet nodig, wel enthousiasme! 

Mail gewoon eens als u meer informatie wilt of wilt starten nadat u de website heeft bekeken.


Graag tot horens!

Groetjes Linda
*
Mijn info staat in mijn profiel*

----------

